# Dental hygiene?



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

What does everyone do for dental hygiene? I try to brush bit between work and kids, hard to brush W's teeth regularly and even when I do, I don't think the brush does that great a job. Are greenies safe? Any other chews? W gets antlers and bully sticks. Raw bones aren't an option right now. Fwiw, he is just over one and the vet mentioned today giving him greenies or another dental type chew, so I thought is look into it. Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been giving Willie one dental chew every night, just before bed time, to great effect. I buy "Kirkland Dental Chews" from Costco. The directions say I can give him two, but one does the trick. His teeth are clean and white, and you'd never know from looking in his mouth that he's seven years old. His breath is nice. He loves them, too. They contain glucosamine and omega 3 & 6 fatty acids, as an added benefit. I've looked over the list of ingredients and don't see anything nasty. 
I'm glad I tried this product because it really works, and I didn't think I was doing a very good job with brushing his teeth.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks mswhipple. I will look for them next time I go to costco. I am not worried, but I do know that the antlers and occasional brushing aren't working right now. If I can find a decent chew, if happily give him those over risking professional dental cleaning in the future! I was surprised the vet mentioned build up, she said nothing to worry about by maybe start him on chews soon. Better than have them pushing vet cleaning in two years!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine like the Dental Chews and it does seem to help keep the tarter at bay. I just ask "Who has dirty teeth" and they all run to the kitchen. I still brush their teeth and they get bully sticks and antlers.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I love that TexasRed. We did have a sample box of greenies once (like, 2-3?) and every time we pulled out a greenie, W looked slightly disappointed that it wasn't something better. don't get me wrong - he always ate it; i think he just hoped it was the steak time or something else.


----------



## d1987smart (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, I urge everyone in my family, especially the pets, to visit the dentists regularly.


----------

